# Buddy’s Pedal Fest



## mazdaflyer (Sep 6, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 7, 2018)

mazdaflyer said:


> View attachment 864968
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



What state/city? V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 7, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> What state/city? V/r Shawn



I found this:
BUDDY'S PEDAL FEST·THURSDAY,
This year the Buddy Pedal Fest will again include a Vintage Bicycle Show, a Swap Meet. And a pub crawl style ride following the Show and Swap w/Live music. Sept. 15th 2018 at the Historic Train Depot, Retro on the Rails, 100 Wyoming St. Pleasant Hill, MO.


----------



## mazdaflyer (Sep 7, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> What state/city? V/r Shawn




Pleasant Hill, MO a little southeast of Kansas City, MO.


----------



## oldfart36 (Sep 14, 2018)

A great time and Good People Buckaroos!


----------



## oldfart36 (Sep 14, 2018)

The old depot.


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 14, 2018)

Would like to attend some day. Great bunch of guys!!


----------

